# Salvini: "Polonia esempio di accoglienza per l'Europa"



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

*Matteo Salvini*, che è andato in Polonia per incontrare il leader polacco Morawiecki, la cui nazione accoglie circa 100.000 profughi ucraini al giorno. Le parole del leader della Lega: _"*Congratulazioni alla Polonia per lo straordinario esempio di accoglienza che sta mostrando a tutta Europa*"_. Intanto, in Italia ben 200 sindaci leghisti sono pronti ad accogliere.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matteo Salvini*, che è andato in Polonia per incontrare il leader polacco Morawiecki, la cui nazione accoglie circa 100.000 profughi ucraini al giorno. Le parole del leader della Lega: _"*Congratulazioni alla Polonia per lo straordinario esempio di accoglienza che sta mostrando a tutta Europa*"_. Intanto, in Italia ben 200 sindaci leghisti sono pronti ad accogliere.


No fermi tutti !!!! si sta ribaltando la situazione ?? 

Che differenza c'è tra questi profughi e quelli contro cui lui combatte da almeno 10 anni ? vengono entrambi da una guerra. 
Forse per il colore della pelle ? esistono profughi buoni e meno buoni ? 

Ma veramente ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No fermi tutti !!!! si sta ribaltando la situazione ??
> 
> Che differenza c'è tra questi profughi e quelli contro cui lui combatte da almeno 10 anni ? vengono entrambi da una guerra.
> Forse per il colore della pelle ? esistono profughi buoni e meno buoni ?
> ...



deve semplicemente cercare di cancellare 10 anni di supporto al dittatore Putin. Adesso visite al confine e selfie con la felpa Ucraina a gò gò


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Questo è un cialtrone forte comunque eh. Voi pensate veramente che accoglieranno SOLO i profughi? Con un'immigrazione di massa del genere poi, come li fai a distinguere?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No fermi tutti !!!! si sta ribaltando la situazione ??
> 
> *Che differenza c'è tra questi profughi e quelli contro cui lui combatte da almeno 10 anni ? vengono entrambi da una guerra.*
> Forse per il colore della pelle ? esistono profughi buoni e meno buoni ?
> ...



Semplicemente perchè la maggiorparte dei migranti che arrivano con il barcone non sono profughi di guerra,ma migranti economici.
Ora va bene che Salvini sta sulle palle a tutti,però non scendiamo così in basso da buttare in mezzo il razzismo anche per questa storia 

E non vorrei mai più "difendere" salvini.
E il mai più è inteso come quello di Zequila contro Pappalardo,giusto per intenderci!


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo è un cialtrone forte comunque eh. Voi pensate veramente che accoglieranno SOLO i profughi? Con un'immigrazione di massa del genere poi, come li fai a distinguere?


Trovo molto, MOLTO infelice questo tipo di discorsi in questo momento storico.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (8 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, piccolo esempio OT di cui in genere tendo a fidarmi: ho una tabaccheria di paese, punto di passaggio. Nelle ultime due settimane ho avuto un sensibile aumento nella vendita di giocate al lotto e grattaevinci (parlo di +30% rispetto agli anni passati, su volumi medio-alti), cosa mai vista negli anni passati in questo periodo(ed io non ho ludopatici, li "caccio" via, poca redditività rispetto al tempo impiegato). Lo stesso vale per le slot/scommesse online. Tendenzialmente, quando la gente si rifugia nel gioco in maniera consistente, è perchè non se la passa granché bene..


----------



## Baba (8 Marzo 2022)

Chissà se anche in Polonia i profughi li vedi svernare e spacciare nelle stazioni o infalire braccialetti ai polsi dei tifosi prima del derby tra Legia e Poznan. Io credo di no


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Trovo molto, MOLTO infelice questo tipo di discorsi in questo momento storico.


In molti paesi africani li vivono questi periodi storici, però questi discorsi evidentemente tirano di più e non si cacciano certe polemiche "buoniste". Poi vedremo tra qualche anno le conseguenze di quest'immigrazione di massa.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Che poi la cosa che fa più incavolare è l'atteggiamento. Vedi se questi qui vanno a trovare la povera gente qui in Italia, come i negozi che sono stati costretti a chiudere, coloro a cui hanno rubato le case. 

Ormai, con il "buonismo" di queste guerra hanno infinocchiato tutti ed è un reato anche per quelli di "destra" o diversi dal pensiero piddino pensare alla priorità del nostro paese.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In molti paesi africani li vivono questi periodi storici, però questi discorsi evidentemente tirano di più e non si cacciano certe polemiche "buoniste".* Poi vedremo tra qualche anno le conseguenze di quest'immigrazione di massa.*


beh certo se restassero in ucraina a morire sotto le bombe non avremmo problemi di immigrazione

eppure qualcosa dentro di me mi impedisce di volerlo..sarà buonismo? o semplice umanità?


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In molti paesi africani li vivono questi periodi storici, però questi discorsi evidentemente tirano di più e non si cacciano certe polemiche "buoniste". Poi vedremo tra qualche anno le conseguenze di quest'immigrazione di massa.


Su 10 profughi africani, 8/9 non provengono da paesi approvati da UNHCR come profughi di guerra.
Sono migranti economici, è un discorso diverso.
In Ucraina al momento c'è la guerra.
Chi si trova in Ucraina e risiede li al momento è profugo di guerra anche se fosse originario di Timbuktu, il diritto internazionale parla chiaro.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su 10 profughi africani, 8/9 non provengono da paesi approvati da UNHCR come profughi di guerra.
> Sono migranti economici, è un discorso diverso.
> In Ucraina al momento c'è la guerra.
> Chi si trova in Ucraina e risiede li al momento è profugo di guerra anche se fosse originario di Timbuktu, il diritto internazionale parla chiaro.


anche i migranti enomici per il diritto internazionale, una volta che sono in mare in difficoltà, hanno diritto al salvataggio
e per la legge europea dal 2013 è il paese di primo arrivo a doverli tenere e gestire, tranne pelosa solidarietà di taluni di redistribuzione.
puoi salvarti giusto per quelli che entrano nei camion dall'est...

inoltre i minorenni per il diritto internazionale hanno diritto a chiedere asilo senza condizioni
non a caso oltre Ventimiglia i gendarmi francesi fingono abbiano 18 anni per poterceli mandare indietro

qui c'è solo una differenza ed è stata detta neanche velatamente, è una situazione vicina e quindi cambiano atteggiamenti
di tutti, non solo di Salvini
il pd non è sceso in piazza per le manifestazioni di pace per la prima volta.

poi in certi casi è presente anche il razzismo, sia fuori sia dentro l'Ucraina come abbiamo visto con gli stranieri discriminati, ma minoritario


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In molti paesi africani li vivono questi periodi storici, però questi discorsi evidentemente tirano di più e non si cacciano certe polemiche "buoniste". Poi vedremo tra qualche anno le conseguenze di quest'immigrazione di massa.





Andris ha scritto:


> anche i migranti enomici per il diritto internazionale, una volta che sono in mare in difficoltà, hanno diritto al salvataggio
> e per la legge europea dal 2013 è il paese di primo arrivo a doverli tenere e gestire, tranne pelosa solidarietà di taluni di redistribuzione.
> puoi salvarti giusto per quelli che entrano nei camion dall'est...
> 
> ...


Mettendo da parte un secondo la questione bellica ragazzi ma solo a me sembra che abbiamo assoluta necessità di forza lavoro? Mancano maestranze in tutti i settori produttivi e parecchie pure perchè questa avversità verso chi vuole venire a lavorare? 

Stiamo pensionando le classi più popolose d'Italia e figli non ne facciamo più.. o arriva qualcuno a fare anche il loro di lavoro o qui si chiude tutti baracca e burattini. Preferisco 1 milione di ucraini che lavorino per aziende italiane che essere ulteriormente invasi da cinesi ovunque sinceramente.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matteo Salvini*, che è andato in Polonia per incontrare il leader polacco Morawiecki, la cui nazione accoglie circa 100.000 profughi ucraini al giorno. Le parole del leader della Lega: _"*Congratulazioni alla Polonia per lo straordinario esempio di accoglienza che sta mostrando a tutta Europa*"_. Intanto, in Italia ben 200 sindaci leghisti sono pronti ad accogliere.


"No all'africano che raccoglie i pomodori al sud, sì all'ucraino che aiuta i cacciavitari del nord ad abbassare il costo del lavoro e che sostituisce gli ultra50enni sospesi dal governo che supporto". Immigrazione selettiva, a seconda del beneficiario. L'importante è inxulare i lavoratori italiani.

PS: vale anche per quelli della presunta altra sponda. Lui è anche incoerente, loro sono solo lerde.


----------



## mil77 (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No fermi tutti !!!! si sta ribaltando la situazione ??
> 
> Che differenza c'è tra questi profughi e quelli contro cui lui combatte da almeno 10 anni ? vengono entrambi da una guerra.
> Forse per il colore della pelle ? esistono profughi buoni e meno buoni ?
> ...


Cambia tutto a livello giuridico....questi sono profughi di guerra che arrivano tramite corridoi umanitari. Verranno identificati, tutti avranno diritto all'assistenza medica....quegli altri arrivano sui barconi, sono clandestini....non potranno mai avere il medico di base, mai lavorare regolarmente, mai comprare o affittare una casa...


----------



## mil77 (8 Marzo 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "No all'africano che raccoglie i pomodori al sud, sì all'ucraino che aiuta i cacciavitari del nord ad abbassare il costo del lavoro e che sostituisce gli ultra50enni sospesi dal governo che supporto". Immigrazione selettiva, a seconda del beneficiario. L'importante è inxulare i lavoratori italiani.
> 
> PS: vale anche per quelli della presunta altra sponda. Lui è anche incoerente, loro sono solo lerde.


Lungi da me difendere Salvini, ma su questo punto non è per nulla incoerente...lui ha sempre detto che gli immigrati regolari erano ben accetti (indipendentemente dal colore della pelle come sottointendi tu), lui ha sempre lottato contro l'immigrazione clandestina, che per inciso in diversi paesi del mondo è un reato punito con la galera...


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matteo Salvini*, che è andato in Polonia per incontrare il leader polacco Morawiecki, la cui nazione accoglie circa 100.000 profughi ucraini al giorno. Le parole del leader della Lega: _"*Congratulazioni alla Polonia per lo straordinario esempio di accoglienza che sta mostrando a tutta Europa*"_. Intanto, in Italia ben 200 sindaci leghisti sono pronti ad accogliere.


Per carità complimenti alla Polonia se ha questa accoglienza, ma sono gli stessi che sparavano gli idranti contro donne e bambini con la temperatura a zero gradi, qualche mese fa eh  

Poi Salvini fa la sua propaganda per ripulire un po' l'immagine e farsi apprezzare dagli "umanisti" di centro-dx/centro-sx


----------



## sunburn (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No fermi tutti !!!! si sta ribaltando la situazione ??
> 
> Che differenza c'è tra questi profughi e quelli contro cui lui combatte da almeno 10 anni ? vengono entrambi da una guerra.
> Forse per il colore della pelle ? esistono profughi buoni e meno buoni ?
> ...


Non preoccuparti. Appena si sarà risolta la questione, e speriamo si risolva presto e bene, gli ucraini diventeranno il nuovo capro espiatorio per tutti i problemi dell’Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matteo Salvini*, che è andato in Polonia per incontrare il leader polacco Morawiecki, la cui nazione accoglie circa 100.000 profughi ucraini al giorno. Le parole del leader della Lega: _"*Congratulazioni alla Polonia per lo straordinario esempio di accoglienza che sta mostrando a tutta Europa*"_. Intanto, in Italia ben 200 sindaci leghisti sono pronti ad accogliere.



Salvini è diventato una colomba.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini è diventato una colomba.


Tra qualche anno, il suo slogan sarà da "prima gli italiani" a "prima gli africani", "fuori dall'Euro" diventerà "fuori dal razzismo" e "no ai tagli delle pensioni" sarà sostituito da "no al blocco dei barconi".


----------



## evangel33 (8 Marzo 2022)

*Matteo Salvini è stato contestato* al suo arrivo alla stazione Przemysl, la cittadina ad una decina di chilometri al confine con l'Ucraina. Il sindaco della città Wojciech Bakun ha prima ringraziato l'Italia e poi ha mostrato una maglietta con il volto di Putin e rivolgendosi a Salvini gli ha detto: "Io non la ricevo, venga con me al confine a condannarlo". Anche un gruppetto di italiani ha contestato il leader leghista urlando: "Buffone".


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matteo Salvini*, che è andato in Polonia per incontrare il leader polacco Morawiecki, la cui nazione accoglie circa 100.000 profughi ucraini al giorno. Le parole del leader della Lega: _"*Congratulazioni alla Polonia per lo straordinario esempio di accoglienza che sta mostrando a tutta Europa*"_. Intanto, in Italia ben 200 sindaci leghisti sono pronti ad accogliere.


Salvini , e il green pass serve?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *Matteo Salvini è stato contestato* al suo arrivo alla stazione Przemysl, la cittadina ad una decina di chilometri al confine con l'Ucraina. Il sindaco della città Wojciech Bakun ha prima ringraziato l'Italia e poi ha mostrato una maglietta con il volto di Putin e rivolgendosi a Salvini gli ha detto: "Io non la ricevo, venga con me al confine a condannarlo". Anche un gruppetto di italiani ha contestato il leader leghista urlando: "Buffone".


Ormai ha la stessa credibilità di un assist di saele.


----------



## diavolo (8 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mettendo da parte un secondo la questione bellica ragazzi ma solo a me sembra che abbiamo assoluta necessità di forza lavoro? Mancano maestranze in tutti i settori produttivi e parecchie pure perchè questa avversità verso chi vuole venire a lavorare?
> 
> Stiamo pensionando le classi più popolose d'Italia e figli non ne facciamo più.. o arriva qualcuno a fare anche il loro di lavoro o qui si chiude tutti baracca e burattini. Preferisco 1 milione di ucraini che lavorino per aziende italiane che essere ulteriormente invasi da cinesi ovunque sinceramente.


Con un tasso di disoccupazione del 10% io tutta sta offerta non la vedo. Magari servono schiavi non lavoratori che poi è il discorso aberrante che facevano certe sinistre nel favorire l'arrivo di migranti africani da destinare ai campi di pomodori nel sud et similia. Le mafie ringraziano.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No fermi tutti !!!! si sta ribaltando la situazione ??
> 
> Che differenza c'è tra questi profughi e quelli contro cui lui combatte da almeno 10 anni ? vengono entrambi da una guerra.
> Forse per il colore della pelle ? esistono profughi buoni e meno buoni ?
> ...


Stiamo parlando di Salvini. Il re dei pagliacci.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Salvini, ma su questo punto non è per nulla incoerente...lui ha sempre detto che gli immigrati regolari erano ben accetti (indipendentemente dal colore della pelle come sottointendi tu), lui ha sempre lottato contro l'immigrazione clandestina, che per inciso in diversi paesi del mondo è un reato punito con la galera...


Non intendevo né sottintendevo il razzismo ma contestavo a Salvini (di cui sono pure stato elettore) la liceità dell'immigrazione a seconda dello sfruttatore. Al cacciavitaro suo elettore sì, agli altri no. Per quanto mi riguarda con una disoccupazione al 8,8% e una sottoccupazione ben più alta, altro che immigrazione (da qualunque parte provenga)!


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *Matteo Salvini è stato contestato* al suo arrivo alla stazione Przemysl, la cittadina ad una decina di chilometri al confine con l'Ucraina. Il sindaco della città Wojciech Bakun ha prima ringraziato l'Italia e poi ha mostrato una maglietta con il volto di Putin e rivolgendosi a Salvini gli ha detto: "Io non la ricevo, venga con me al confine a condannarlo". Anche un gruppetto di italiani ha contestato il leader leghista urlando: "Buffone".


Ma poi con queste cose che vuole fare? Cosa vuole dimostrare? I suoi, sempre più pochi, elettori rimangono indifferenti o si indigneranno perfino, il PD si fa due risate a guardare queste sceneggiate e giravolte. Di certo non ci guadagna nulla, almeno in credibilità, poi non so se lo pagano. Almeno la Meloni, sta zitta zitta, pur non condannando chi scappa dalla guerra. 

Sull'episodio in merito, cioè la contestazione, è ciò che meritano tutti i politici italiani in ogni incontro all'estero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matteo Salvini*, che è andato in Polonia per incontrare il leader polacco Morawiecki, la cui nazione accoglie circa 100.000 profughi ucraini al giorno. Le parole del leader della Lega: _"*Congratulazioni alla Polonia per lo straordinario esempio di accoglienza che sta mostrando a tutta Europa*"_. Intanto, in Italia ben 200 sindaci leghisti sono pronti ad accogliere.


Dovrei tagliarmi la mano destra per aver votato questo escremento anni fa. Me ne vergogno come se avessi rubato


----------



## cris (8 Marzo 2022)

Ecco non ce l’ha fatta ad evitar l’ennesima figura di M


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Marzo 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Con un tasso di disoccupazione del 10% io tutta sta offerta non la vedo. Magari servono schiavi non lavoratori che poi è il discorso aberrante che facevano certe sinistre nel favorire l'arrivo di migranti africani da destinare ai campi di pomodori nel sud et similia. Le mafie ringraziano.


Ma davvero credi che quel 10% di disoccupazione sia un dato reale di persone che non trovano lavoro? Ci sono un elenco infinito di inserzioni sui siti dei centri per l'impiego senza esito, in Italia ci sarà sempre quella percentuale di disoccupati perchè una parte del nostro paese è fatta da parassiti pigroni che 2 anni lavorano e poi "vanno in disoccupazione" così come si decide di andare in vacanza... manca forza lavoro alla parte produttiva del paese, lo stanno urlando in tutte le salse grandi e piccole imprese indistintamente, sarebbe ora di far mancare il divano da sotto il sedere alla parte improduttiva poi vedi che quel 10% evapora.


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su 10 profughi africani, 8/9 non provengono da paesi approvati da UNHCR come profughi di guerra.
> Sono migranti economici, è un discorso diverso.
> In Ucraina al momento c'è la guerra.
> Chi si trova in Ucraina e risiede li al momento è profugo di guerra anche se fosse originario di Timbuktu, il diritto internazionale parla chiaro.


Bah togliendo le solite furbate che ci aggiungono pure i tunisini abbiamo guerre imbarazzanti in Africa. In Gambia il dittatore aveva 200 soldati, quando una coalizione di paesi africani ha mandato un migliaio di soldati per rovesciarlo ha arruolato 1000 stranieri....risultato duecentomila profughi su una popolazione di 2 milioni, di cui 80000 che sono scappati durante l'epico scontro tra le due fazioni che saranno morti forse una decina di soldati.
La Nigeria ha la guerra al terrorismo che ha portato diecimila morti in dieci anni ed è tra i paesi più meritevoli. Però a fine anni 60 ha fatto la guerra civile con 2 milioni morti, quindi dal punto di vista nigeriano è un periodo di pace e sviluppo.
In Sudan che ha strappato al Congo come paese dal quale scappare invece ci sono numeri decisamente elevati con centinaia di migliaia di morti negli ultimi cinque anni...in proporzione dovrebbero esserci dieci profughi sud sudanesi per ogni africano di altri paesi.


----------



## Devil man (8 Marzo 2022)

il fermo immagine, quando ha capito che qualquadra non cosa


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> il fermo immagine, quando ha capito che qualquadra non cosa


il video è piu esilarante, prima salvini gli scatarra quasi in testa, poi quando vede la t shirt e capisce che le robe che il tizio sta dicendo in polacco sono una critica inizia a balbettare con un inglese maccheronico una roba del tipo "we are for the peace" 
ovviamente salvini ha cercato di far passare la cosa come una critica della sinistra polacca, ma a quanto sembra il sindaco polacco è pure di destra populista


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dovrei tagliarmi la mano destra per aver votato questo escremento anni fa. Me ne vergogno come se avessi rubato


quanto sei esagerato, in democrazia ci sta pure votare uno come salvini, la prossima volta se ti ha deluso voti per qualche altro non c'è bisogno di tagliarsi le mani


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> il fermo immagine, quando ha capito che qualquadra non cosa


gli altri si riuniscono per discutere le sorti mondiali, noi mandiamo in giro Salvino e Gigino a fare figuremmè
poi non lamentiamoci quando ci dicono pizza mafia berlusconi


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Ecco il video:


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il video è piu esilarante, prima salvini gli scatarra quasi in testa, poi quando vede la t shirt e capisce che le robe che il tizio sta dicendo in polacco sono una critica inizia a balbettare con un inglese maccheronico una roba del tipo "we are for the peace"
> ovviamente salvini ha cercato di far passare la cosa come una critica della sinistra polacca, ma a quanto sembra il sindaco polacco è pure di destra populista



La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che un uomo con un'intelligenza sotto media ci arriva da solo a capire che non è il caso di andare in Polonia.

Ogni giorno che passa Salvini scava sempre il fondo e stupisce tutti per la sua totale stupidità. Tu sai già che è stupido a livelli disumani, ma ogni giorno oltrepassa il limite tipo super sayan. Siamo già oltre l'ultra istinto della stupidità. Cosa potrà ancora fare per superare questo livello?
Perché è sicuro che lo supererà


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che un uomo con un'intelligenza sotto media ci arriva da solo a capire che non è il caso di andare in Polonia.
> 
> Ogni giorno che passa Salvini scava sempre il fondo e stupisce tutti per la sua totale stupidità. Tu sai già che è stupido a livelli disumani, ma ogni giorno oltrepassa il limite tipo super sayan. Siamo già oltre l'ultra istinto della stupidità. Cosa potrà ancora fare per superare questo livello?
> Perché è sicuro che lo supererà


sono combattuto tra la stupidita e il fare lo scemo per non andare in guerra, alla fine salvini come di maio e tanti altri se non facesse il politico non dico farebbe la fame ma di sicuro non avrebbe lo stile di vita che ha, e alla fine ha scelto di barattare la dignità con la bella vita, poi oh magari è scemo veramente e non capisce le mille contraddizioni dette ogni volta che apre bocca


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che un uomo con un'intelligenza sotto media ci arriva da solo a capire che non è il caso di andare in Polonia.
> 
> Ogni giorno che passa Salvini scava sempre il fondo e stupisce tutti per la sua totale stupidità. Tu sai già che è stupido a livelli disumani, ma ogni giorno oltrepassa il limite tipo super sayan. Siamo già oltre l'ultra istinto della stupidità. Cosa potrà ancora fare per superare questo livello?
> Perché è sicuro che lo supererà


Fortunatamente ce lo siamo scampati come possibile premier. Un burattino del genere (che è al servizio e apparentato con tutta la "bella" gente che ha contribuito a distruggere questo paese), chissà cosa avrebbe combinato, ma onestamente penso che al governo da protagonista non sarebbe nemmeno durato, è un personaggio dalla leadership "debole" e troppo tirato per la giacchetta. Basti vedere quanto è durato da ministro, che dopo un annetto ha abdicato con la scusa de "il M5S mi diceva no a tutto".


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco il video:


La classe politica itagliana al suo best in un minuto di video, tanta roba, salvatelo perché farà la storia questo.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sono combattuto tra la stupidita e il fare lo scemo per non andare in guerra, alla fine salvini come di maio e tanti altri se non facesse il politico non dico farebbe la fame ma di sicuro non avrebbe lo stile di vita che ha, e alla fine ha scelto di barattare la dignità con la bella vita, poi oh magari è scemo veramente e non capisce le mille contraddizioni dette ogni volta che apre bocca


Io penso che Salvini debba molto al M5S, checchè ne dicano gli elettori leghisti. È grazie a loro che è cresciuto, perchè al governo Di Maio e co si sono mostrati più stupidi di lui, quando andavano assieme. Se non ci fosse stato il citato partito, la Lega non avrebbe mai avuto certi picchi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io penso che Salvini debba molto al M5S, checchè ne dicano gli elettori leghisti. È grazie a loro che è cresciuto, perchè al governo Di Maio e co si sono mostrati più stupidi di lui, quando andavano assieme. Se non ci fosse stato il citato partito, la Lega non avrebbe mai avuto certi picchi.


i cinque stelle piu stupidi di salvini è opinabile, salvini è quello che ha fatto cadere il governo in cui lui faceva il ministro per poi finire all'opposizione. Alla fine credo sia molto piu semplice la spiegazione del successo alla base dei populismo: la maggior parte degli esseri umani tende a dare la colpa delle proprie disgrazie a qualche capro espiatorio e quindi chiunque glielo trovi avra ragione, una volta sono i terroni, una volta gli extracomunitari, una volta la casta, una volta l'europa, una volta le multinazionali, una volta i poteri forti, soros, big pharma , i rettiliani ecc ecc


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il video è piu esilarante, prima salvini gli scatarra quasi in testa, poi quando vede la t shirt e capisce che le robe che il tizio sta dicendo in polacco sono una critica inizia a balbettare con un inglese maccheronico una roba del tipo "we are for the peace"
> ovviamente salvini ha cercato di far passare la cosa come una critica della sinistra polacca, ma a quanto sembra il sindaco polacco è pure di destra populista


La sinistra polacca ha avuto la soffiata sull'aereo presidenziale polacco, Salvini ignora che la destra polacca ha perso presidente e lo stato maggiore dato che hanno fatto Katyn 2.0 e i piddini da noi si scandalizzano che la sinistra filorussa ha perso consenso in Polonia, fino a un anno fa c'erano articoli contro la caccia alle streghe dicendo che gli infiltrati di Putin in Polonia erano propaganda della destra!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco il video:



figura di M epocale, direi storica.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La classe politica itagliana al suo best in un minuto di video, tanta roba, salvatelo perché farà la storia questo.


Cmq sono sempre più dell'idea che all'interno della Lega ormai quasi tutti vogliano la testa di Salvini, come è possibile che nessuno tra i suoi l'abbia fermato? Anche solo pensare di avvicinarsi alle zone di guerra per uno come lui che si è fatto uccellare finemente da Putin, usato come il più stupido dei burattini, uno dei tanti cavalli di tro.ia che Putin ha usato negli ultimi 10 anni per destabilizzare l'Europa...ma come gli è venuto in mente di presentarsi la? Un pirla..


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Marzo 2022)

bravo il polacco, ha tutta la mia stima.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Cmq sono sempre più dell'idea che all'interno della Lega ormai quasi tutti vogliano la testa di Salvini, come è possibile che nessuno tra i suoi l'abbia fermato? Anche solo pensare di avvicinarsi alle zone di guerra per uno come lui che si è fatto uccellare finemente da Putin, usato come il più stupido dei burattini, uno dei tanti cavalli di tro.ia che Putin ha usato negli ultimi 10 anni per destabilizzare l'Europa...ma come gli è venuto in mente di presentarsi la? Un pirla..


come se fosse stata una sua idea...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Cmq sono sempre più dell'idea che all'interno della Lega ormai quasi tutti vogliano la testa di Salvini, come è possibile che nessuno tra i suoi l'abbia fermato? Anche solo pensare di avvicinarsi alle zone di guerra per uno come lui che si è fatto uccellare finemente da Putin, usato come il più stupido dei burattini, uno dei tanti cavalli di tro.ia che Putin ha usato negli ultimi 10 anni per destabilizzare l'Europa...ma come gli è venuto in mente di presentarsi la? Un pirla..


magari è stato consigliato male proprio per bruciarlo definitivamente


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> magari è stato consigliato male proprio per bruciarlo definitivamente


Zaia che finalmente gli fa lo scalpo?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tra qualche anno, *il suo slogan sarà da "prima gli italiani" a "prima gli africani", "fuori dall'Euro" diventerà "fuori dal razzismo" e "no ai tagli delle pensioni" sarà sostituito da "no al blocco dei barconi".



Tra qualche anno non conterà più nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

*Salvini stizzito ai microfoni del TG2: "Sì condanno Putin e condanno l'invasione dell'Ucraina".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

Un clown inutile, finito e strafinito.
Tra il 2015 e il 2019 mi era parso una persona potenzialmente seria.
Che errore...


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco il video:


"Mamma mia, c'è questa penso che qui oggi è la fine per Goicoech...Salvini. E' veramente la fine qui per Goicoech...Salvini".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No fermi tutti !!!! si sta ribaltando la situazione ??
> 
> Che differenza c'è tra questi profughi e quelli contro cui lui combatte da almeno 10 anni ? vengono entrambi da una guerra.
> Forse per il colore della pelle ? esistono profughi buoni e meno buoni ?
> ...


È imbarazzante quell'uomo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credi che quel 10% di disoccupazione sia un dato reale di persone che non trovano lavoro? Ci sono un elenco infinito di inserzioni sui siti dei centri per l'impiego senza esito, in Italia ci sarà sempre quella percentuale di disoccupati perchè una parte del nostro paese è fatta da parassiti pigroni che 2 anni lavorano e poi "vanno in disoccupazione" così come si decide di andare in vacanza... manca forza lavoro alla parte produttiva del paese, lo stanno urlando in tutte le salse grandi e piccole imprese indistintamente, sarebbe ora di far mancare il divano da sotto il sedere alla parte improduttiva poi vedi che quel 10% evapora.


Col reddito dei lavativi quel 10% sarà pure aumentato


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Col reddito dei lavativi quel 10% sarà pure aumentato


Intendiamoci a me il principio del sussidio piaceva, ma fatto bene come in Germania o Svizzera, se il comparto ricettivo, la ristorazione o quello industriale richiedono manodopera si piglia l'elenco dei beneficiari del reddito e si mandano a lavorare, chi rifiuta perde ogni tipo di sussidio e se vuole mangiare va a rovistare nei cassonetti... purtroppo mi ero scordato che chi deve dare attuazione alle norme fa parte della categoria di lavativi incapaci per cui alla fase mancetta mensile per l'elettorato ci siamo arrivati subito ma la seconda e più importante fase è rimasta un idea.. errore mio imperdonabile aver riposto ancora speranza nel sistema paese.


----------

